# Agree or Disagree: Most Music is Bland & Classless



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

In any genre, the majority of the sounds are musically uninteresting. Take an artist like Dylan, poetic genius and musical mediocrity. It's not about complexity, being compelling. Satie's Gymnopedie 1 is not all too technical, but the music is quite satisfying. 

I'd say the Romantic Classical Era has the most successes in the history of music.

I tend to prefer instrumental music anyways.


Discuss.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

There's little argument and it's not just in music: in any artistic field the vast majority of what's created is uninteresting and soon forgotten. How many thousands and thousands of books were published in the romantic era and are utterly forgotten? How many plays? How many millions of paintings were drawn that were lost or discarded and no one cares? Music is no different; the amount of music from the romantic era we still listen to is a tiny, tiny percentage of what was created. Here's one example: the eminent musicologist Carl Dahlhaus estimated that in the 19th century some 20,000 symphonies were written. How he got that number is fascinating reading but not the point here. Of those 20,000 do you realize that less than 50 are still in the active repertoire? That's less than 0.25%!!!! There was an awful lot of mediocre and uninspired music written. On CD we've heard maybe 200 of those symphonies by now. Kinda sad...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> In any genre, the majority of the sounds are musically uninteresting. Take an artist like Dylan, poetic genius and musical mediocrity. It's not about complexity, being compelling. Satie's Gymnopedie 1 is not all too technical, but the music is quite satisfying.
> 
> I'd say the Romantic Classical Era has the most successes in the history of music.
> 
> ...


What's to discuss? You have your tastes and preferences and others have theirs. Your opinion about Dylan's music is irrelevant. He's one of the most covered songwriters in music history.


----------

